# more funny stuff



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i like the way he gave the guy a double tap....just to be sure!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a good chuckle on that one, thx.😝


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

